
The Mac Pro hasn't been updated in 1,000 days - pedrorijo91
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/9/13/12910568/mac-pro-update-when-maybe-never
======
informatimago
I've not upgraded by workstation PC hardware (running Linux) in that time
either. And while it would be possible to find an expensive slightly faster
configuration nowadays on the market, it is still top notch and more than
enough for all the loads I throw at it.

Asking for a new Mac Pro is pure consumerism!

What you could ask is for a DIFFERENT Mac Pro, eg. one with a Tesla Pascal 40
with neural-network-based AI and a totally different operating system (say,
Siri based).

